# Murder Mystery Games



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Give your guests a Halloween Party they won't soon forget! Involve everyone or have a "cast" of guests as suspects and let the interrogations begin! A must-have solution for every host on the run, our games do the work for you, while you host a party your guests will rave about for years to come!

Halloween titles include:

The Halloween Howler

The Salem Witches (Available in both female version and CoEd, small and large group)

The Wizard of Oz Mystery

Murder At The Superhero Peace Convention



Family Friendly Titles:

Wizards: The Wands of Procyon

and coming for Halloween 2008:

Born On A Pirate Ship
High School Mystery!
Teachers From Another Planet
The Halloween Haunting

Have any of our games personalized for you and your guests, or let us build one all about you and your Halloween Crew from scratch!


Pick the perfect game for your party today! Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I have another suggestion.
"13 Dead-End Drive" boardgame by Milton Bradley.
Everyone's gathered at Aunt Agatha's mansion for the reading of her will. But only 1 of the 12 invited guests will inherit her fabulous wealth - the one who survives 13 Dead End Drive!

Like to set the mood for the game... dim down the lights, & play a thunderstorm cd.


----------

